# Neem oil as a fungicide



## deboard (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm looking for opinions on how neem oil works as a fungicide. It claims on the bottle that it works for black rot, powdery mildew, and a few others. 

I bought a bottle since it wasn't too expensive anyways, and I applied it today. It says to apply every 7 days until infection is under control, then every 14 days afterward. I'll give it a month or so. 

Anyone else have any experience using it? I'm not an organic junkie, in the past everything I've used that was organic has not worked. This stuff has a very citrus-y smell, and claims to work as an insecticide as well. I know the few bugs I hit with it didn't like it much.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 9, 2012)

Neem oil works, that much i can say.... As for how it works on grapes, i dunno.

Know for a fact it works on critters too
Be careful with it, i dont remember what happens when you use too much but i remember its not too good


----------

